# Canon EOS Rebel T3... For weddings and events?



## gonzoblasco (Dec 20, 2011)

A couple of years ago I had a XSi... It was lovely... And I started shooting at weddings... On June, this year, I decided to break my pig and buy a T2i... The XSi was broken since April and there was no way to fix it here in Argentina... On August I'd been rob, and so my camera, my flash, my 17-55 2.8... Everything...

I was again with nothing...

Buying a T3i I'd around 1200 u$s here... A T2i, 1000 u$s... A T3, 750 u$s... I couldn't working last couple of months so I don't really got that kind of money... My only option I'd to buy a T3...

I don't have any more money right now, so I can't even buy a fast glass of a Speedlite... Just the camera...

I'm not asking what camera should I buy... I'm asking, after this short story if that I'd going to be enought, at least to start again doing business...

Sorry my english... And iPad auto correct software I'd not making easy 'cause I'd trying to put It in spanish...

Thanks, and good day...

Gonzalo Blasco - www.gonzaloblasco.com - gb@gonzaloblasco.com


----------

